# Weird Problem with Throttle



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

This has happened 3 times and I thought I should post about it because I have no clue what is going on. 

First time was when i was getting onto the interstate and i was doing about 35 just after i turned the corner to the long straight away before the interstate and i was not accelerating hard (40%-60% throttle) and I was in 5th gear and then without moving my foot the car felt exactly like i just let off the throttle. I was like wtf and let off then got back into it and it was fine. Not 10 seconds later I was still accelerating (slowly) and the same thing happened. 

About 2 weeks later it happened again but in my subdivision and I was going no more than 25. I know i did not lift, it did it for the third time now. 

There are some thing I'd like to point out. The first incident and the third were shortly after a right turn i did not take it like a granny but it was no race, so i guess we can call it spirited but not crazy. The acceleration out was between 40%-60%. 

A couple other things I have noticed. When this happens in straight lines the cruise control does not work. I was back home and this happened for a stretch of about 3 miles every 10-20 seconds and the cruise would not engage (i tried cycling it on and off for short and longer periods of time). 

I get a P0101 code regularly (once a day usually) and very occasionally once a month get P0068, but i have not seen it in almost 2 months. here is a link that i started in golfmkv http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148628 but they were not very much help... I took resistor reading of my maf (page 2) 

I have had suggestions from fuel filter to maf to maf wiring. What are your thoughts? I have checked the intake and made sure it was all buttoned up. The only thing that seems to fix the problem for the longest time usually a day or two is if i unplug the mad and then plug it back in but press down relatively firmly on the connector and push the wiring into the maf connector.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i looked up those codes.. I am thinking maybe the MAF has gone wacko... best thing, is to buy one, and slap it on, and run the diagnostics, and go from there.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so, basically.... 
driving with your foot on the gas pedal and BAM goes to idle? and the pedal doesn't do anything till you let off totally and hit it again? if so........its not your maf.... 

*your throttle body IS bad, replace it.*


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Could also be a "dead spot" in the accelerator pedal sweep. If you can get vag com to confirm a normal sweep from ~1v-5v with no drop offs, then I would agree with the above and say you need a new throttle body.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

its a common issue for 07-08 when that haapens. had it happen to 2 ars here so far. TB dies.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

OP, there you have your answer.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> so, basically....
> driving with your foot on the gas pedal and BAM goes to idle? and the pedal doesn't do anything till you let off totally and hit it again? if so........its not your maf....
> 
> *your throttle body IS bad, replace it.*


 Yes that is exactly what happens. I have even put my food straight to the floor a couple times when that has happened and NOTHING. I have to fully release the throttle then get back into it... 

I was hoping it wasn't the tb as they are rather pricey... I will search around for vagcom here to test and confirm. My buddies is in his storage unit but he is 1000 miles away lol. 

thanks for the help guys! 

The other questions is this P0101 i keep getting. I've searched for it and posted the resistance values of the MAF but no clue. I wanted to do some logs on it to see if i can find any drop off or large variances in expected vs actual but again as above no vagcom for right now.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

ive had almost the exact opposite from this happen to me numerous times. driving normally, ill let off the gas, even throw it in neutral, and the rpms stay at where i had them, and sometimes rise for a few seconds at a time without applying the gas pedal. :screwy: same diagnosis? someone told me my throttle body isnt working right. any input guys?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok so I'm guessing what happened here. 

You stepped on the brake pedle with your big feet accidentally for more than 3 seconds while applying pressure to the gas peddle and the car did exactly what it is programmed to do, cut throttle.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> ive had almost the exact opposite from this happen to me numerous times. driving normally, ill let off the gas, even throw it in neutral, and the rpms stay at where i had them, and sometimes rise for a few seconds at a time without applying the gas pedal. :screwy: same diagnosis? someone told me my throttle body isnt working right. any input guys?


 Are you new to vw (probably not with 680 posts)? but on the off chance you have not heard of it... vw has a relatively unique (to my knowledge) system called rev-hang which allows you to shift easier. it literally hangs the revs so they don't drop down as quickly. This also happens if you are accelerating (and decelerating and even throw it into neutral) the rpms stay at the same rpm in which you let off the throttle/put it into neutral and after a couple of seconds (and slowly) drop down to idle. it is absolutely normal and very annoying for me at least. This can be removed with a tune. 





kungfoojesus said:


> Ok so I'm guessing what happened here.
> 
> You stepped on the brake pedle with your big feet accidentally for more than 3 seconds while applying pressure to the gas peddle and the car did exactly what it is programmed to do, cut throttle.


 Ohh.. man! why didn't I think of that! oh that fits and fixes all of the problems! 

...not 

i have relatively small feet and i have to make a good attempt to heel-toe when i down shift. me weighting 165 with my size 9 feet are in no way making contact with the brake peddle with my left foot on the dead peddle and my right on the gas (only).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stop posting incorrect info.:banghead: 
your TB is bad, game over.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stop posting incorrect info.:banghead:
> your TB is bad, game over.


 Thank you!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if i'm wrong. i'll paypal you beer money:beer:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> if i'm wrong. i'll paypal you beer money:beer:


 haha! i'll hold u to it. Cheers:beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you can! i stand by my word :beer:


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Are you new to vw (probably not with 680 posts)? but on the off chance you have not heard of it... vw has a relatively unique (to my knowledge) system called rev-hang which allows you to shift easier. it literally hangs the revs so they don't drop down as quickly. This also happens if you are accelerating (and decelerating and even throw it into neutral) the rpms stay at the same rpm in which you let off the throttle/put it into neutral and after a couple of seconds (and slowly) drop down to idle. it is absolutely normal and very annoying for me at least. This can be removed with a tune.


 yeah ive heard of rev hang and its a little more intense than that. unitronic tuned it out with my flash so that shouldnt be there anymore either.


nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stop posting incorrect info.:banghead:
> your TB is bad, game over.


 i tried cleaning out the MAF sensor and it seemed to do the trick. Hope its not the TB.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> yeah ive heard of rev hang and its a little more intense than that. unitronic tuned it out with my flash so that shouldnt be there anymore either.


If unitronic tuned it out then it should definitely be gone.. I would talk to them and ask them what they suggest then...


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> If unitronic tuned it out then it should definitely be gone..


which makes me think its not rev hang


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> which makes me think its not rev hang


I completely agree!

I have not clue what it could be... it is ether a lag in the system either signal wise or signal response so the tb. Or there is some sort of complication with the tune.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

burkedub711 said:


> thanks for the input :beer:


I don't know how much help i was but I would definitely call them



kungfoojesus said:


> Ok so I'm guessing what happened here.
> 
> You stepped on the brake pedle with your big feet accidentally for more than 3 seconds while applying pressure to the gas peddle and the car did exactly what it is programmed to do, cut throttle.


^Update for ya!

so i was driving home and i was like you know what i'll prove this jerk-off wrong beyond any reason of a doubt... so i did.:laugh:

I had constant speed with the accelerator and slightly touched the brake. yup sure enough the throttle cut but what was different was i released the brake (with constant throttle input still) and put my foot to the floor *AND IT ACCELERATED*... it would never do that earlier.
check mate, case closed.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

he never gives helpful or correct info anyways.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm trying to my graph maf actual and maf requested date from vagcom... I can get maf actual from measuring block 003 but where can i find mad requested... i've seen a couple graphs of them but don't know where to find the requested part. this is for my maf code P0101.

From what i've seen, only mkiv have the maf actual and requested in the same block... so will i have to graph it against rpm instead?...


----------

